# Warming up primary fermenter



## scorpio (Jan 20, 2007)

I need to figure an economical way to warm up my primary. 


I have my set up in an unfinished part of my basement. Unfortunately its in the same room as where I keep my bottled wine so it;s hard to address one area without affecting the other.


Should I get a heating pad. I've seen those insulated wraps (not sure where) do they work?


Thanks for the help


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 20, 2007)

My wine storage/making supply room so far stays around 58-62 degrees. I have purchased the brewing belt (5008)from George and use it for my primary and it works great! Keeps the fermentation temperature at around 72-75 continuously. I like my brewing belt and right now wouldn't be without one.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 20, 2007)

The brew belts work great. I use a heating pad but they aren't really suitable as all that I have seen now days shut off after an hour. If you don't want to spring for a brewbelt, you can take a desk lamp with a 100 watt bulb in it and direct it to the primary and let the heat of the bulb warm your bucket or you could even get a heat lamp. I guess it depends on how cool it is in the room and if there are any drafts. If it is always cool though and you make wine consistently, I would spring for a brew belt. 






Smurfe


----------



## jcnoren (Jan 20, 2007)

I use a (blanket) to cover my wine &amp; a thermostatically controlled oil heat to warm my must. The blanket insulates while the oil filled heater efficiently keeps it warm... I can select wattage settling and temperature. I keep a thermometer underneath to double check the temperature. JC




ermometer


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2007)

I do the lamp thing right now but will eventually get a brew belt.


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 20, 2007)

you could build a cheap box out of plywood.large enough for 3 or 4 primary bucketsor carboys and hang a lite bulb in there to keep thingswarm.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2007)

I dont think it would be warm enough for more than one carboy. I pretty
much have to put the light right on it now. Next year I will have heat
in my basement and that is why I'm still contiplating about getting
them but its getting really cold down there now that the temps are
finally here and I want to start more kits. I have two fermenting now
and with the light and a moving blanket over them the tekp is just
safe. I move the light from one to another then in the middle to try
and keep them stable.


----------



## OldWino1 (Jan 21, 2007)

ahhh the memories I used to look like that in winter but now i
have brew belts. 1 for each carboy as well. Ask George With
a little up and down they can get the temp right and the yeasties are
happy all winter long. as well as those clearing agents. 


*Edited by: OldWino *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2007)

Bought 2 brewing belts today @ $13.98 each. They are in action as we speak. Working nicely.


----------



## scorpio (Jan 21, 2007)

wade said:


> Bought 2 brewing belts today @ $13.98 each. They are in action as we speak. Working nicely.








Who has them for 13.98? Also, after you rack from the fermenter to the carboy, is it still important to have the same temp.


Thanks


----------



## masta (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes it is important to keep the secondary temp the same as the fermentation is not complete. It will also help when it is time degas since a cooler liquid will hold more dissolved gas than a warmer one. After the batch is degassed and stabilized then the warmer temperature is not as important. *Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2007)

A local place in Waterbury Ct. called International Foods. Very small
place that sells True brew and RJ Spagnols. As far as temp goes. Only
if its still fermenting is it important. You dont want it to quit
unless your trying to get it to quit!


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 23, 2007)

Sterilized fish tank heaters? They have thermostats calibrated around the temps we want to hold.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2007)

What are they made of. I heard water is a lot different then wine. I think they would have to be stainless or no good!


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 23, 2007)

Why do red wines take longer to ferment at 65 deg's than whites at the same temp ? Just an observation but no answer.


----------



## masta (Jan 23, 2007)

Difference in SG?


Yeast used?


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 24, 2007)

Fish tank heaters are glass on the heating part. They are designed (some of them) to hook over the edge of the tank with the electronics on the outside and the glass tube with the heating element submerged under the water.


----------



## scorpio (Jan 24, 2007)

So what's the consensus - will a fish tank heater work


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2007)

Okay glass is good, now what do nwe do with the airlock 1?


----------

